# The Sappy Tearjerker Songs Thread.



## Trade (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2019)

I don’t know if it’s sappy but it’s a tearjerker...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## IKE (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2019)

This is bringing tears to my eyes now!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2019)

Last one...I’m getting depressed


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## jujube (Jan 20, 2019)

I remember one year when I swore that if I had to listen to "The Christmas Shoes" one more time on the radio, I was going to snap and beat Rudolph to within an inch of death with a pair of red satin stiletto Christian Louboutin heels...….

The only thing that saved him was the fact that I don't HAVE a pair of red satin stiletto Christian Louboutin heels, or any red satin stilettos for that matter, and it would have taken too long with my red rubber flip-flops.  So Rudolph lives on unharmed.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2019)

jujube said:


> I remember one year when I swore that if I had to listen to "The Christmas Shoes" one more time on the radio, I was going to snap and beat Rudolph to within an inch of death with a pair of red satin stiletto Christian Louboutin heels...….
> 
> The only thing that saved him was the fact that I don't HAVE a pair of red satin stiletto Christian Louboutin heels, or any red satin stilettos for that matter, and it would have taken too long with my red rubber flip-flops.  So Rudolph lives on unharmed.




Dont look jujube but i had to post it...I never heard this song before and it really is a tearjerker!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 20, 2019)

Boo Hoo!


----------



## Wren (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow!

I didn't expect this much reaction. I just started this thread for fun because I used to laugh at some of these songs when I was a kid. 

But a lot of you are taking it seriously. So what the heck, that's OK too!.


----------



## Trade (Jan 20, 2019)

OK. If we're going to take this thread seriously, here's one that even gets to cynical old me. 

<font size="3">


----------



## Pepper (Jan 20, 2019)

Teen Angst & Death


----------



## Pepper (Jan 20, 2019)

Love & Death & Beauty


----------



## Pepper (Jan 20, 2019)

Patches........If that song was a hit today, the CDC would be opening up the Suicide Hotlines and there would be mass media discussions and the song would come with a warning label, and.........


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2019)

"All I could do was cry"- Etta James


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2019)

Saw James Brown live when I was about 14. What a show! Love it when they come out and out the cape on him. :laugh:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## AprilSun (Jan 20, 2019)

I love to listen to Unchained Melody!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2019)

If this doesn't put a lump in your throat, you haven't got a heart! 
Sniffa Sniff!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 20, 2019)

Statue of a fool


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2019)

This one always makes me sad.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## MeAgain (Jan 23, 2019)

https://youtu.be/IkSkZplYvTs


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2019)

Years ago I was listening to this song when I got a phone call telling me a close friend of mine, who was a fireman was just killed in a fire. Every time I listen to it I cry.


----------

